# Synagogues around the world



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

Some Synagogues in Tehran, Iran:

Yusefabad Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/KenisayooseAbad.asp





































Pessian Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_pesian.asp














































Haeem Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_haeem.asp














































Baghesaba Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_baghesaba.asp




























Darvaze Dolat Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_darvazehdolat.asp














































Etefagh Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_etefag.asp














































Seydkhandan Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_seyedkhandan.asp























































Zargarian Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_zargarian.asp




























Khorasaniha Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_korasaniha.asp























































Abdollahzadeh Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_AbdolahZadeh.asp





































Rahedanesh Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_rahdanesh.asp





































Pol Chubi Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_poleChoobi.asp
































































Levian Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_levian.asp














































Kohan Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_kohan.asp














































Mollahanina Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_moli_hanina.asp




























Hakim Asher Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_asher_hakim.asp














































Kurosh Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_kurosh.asp














































Gisha Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_gish.asp





































Abrishami Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_abrishami.asp





































Gorgan Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_gorgan.asp





































Some other ones in Tehran:

Ezra Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_ezrayaghoob.asp

Rafinia Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_raffinia.asp

Danial Polish Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_haeem_danial.asp

Ettehad Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_etehad.asp

Azizkhan Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_azizkhan.asp

Salmandan Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_saraysalmandan.asp

Harmbam Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_harmbam.asp

Nosrat Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_Nosrat.asp

Orsharga Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_Orsharga.asp

Fakhrabad Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_fakhrabad.asp

Tarasht Synagogue: http://www.7dorim.com/Tasavir/kenisa_TRasht.asp


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

One of the synagogues of the Ghetto of Venice
(the word ghetto comes from here)
The "Scola levantina":








foto Giovanni Dall'Orto, wikimedia commons









http://www.museoebraico.it


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Antwerp, Belgium*









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/52/179928517_166c666e01.jpg










http://www.jewishcom.be/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/hadas1-1024x679.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Brussels,Belgium:*









http://www.belgiumview.com/foto/smvote/0000505aa.jpg









http://joodsactueel.be/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/bouwmeester.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Novi Sad, Serbia































































http://www.vojvodinacafe.rs/forum/674000-poruka67.html


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow, I love the one in Novi Sad! It's beautiful!


----------



## OCPagu (Jan 12, 2011)

*Synagogue Beth-El, São Paulo, Brazil*









http://mondo-exotica.net/suq_al_manakh/arquivo/images/2004/sinagoga_beth_el_sao_paulo.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/7200053.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/7200172.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/8604878.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8a/Sinagoga_Beth_El%2C_S%C3%A3o_Paulo_4.JPG










http://shildavila.com/new/wp-content/gallery/bethel/bethel.jpg









http://shildavila.com/new/wp-content/gallery/bethel/bethel3.jpg


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Turin, Italy. Synagogue.

da Wikimedia Commons


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Rome, Synagogue

Synagogue Rome NE [Public domain], by Jensens (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Trieste, Italy. Synagogue

ITALIA 2010 (TRIESTE) di stevenashthebest, su Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Genoa, Italy. synagogue

da Wikimedia Commons


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Milan, synagogue

da Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

Love the pics


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

Jerusalem:


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)




----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)




----------

